# My first squirrel with a slingshot!



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I went down into the woods, in behind my house, and was only there for about 15 minutes when I saw a squirrel about 30 yards up in a huge tree. I took a shot and just missed him - by a hair. He ran up the tree about 10 feet and perched himself on a branch facing me, sending out a loud chatter of distress calls...so, I circled around, climbed a little hill and quietly snuck up behind him. He was back to, so I made a chatter noise, and he turned to see what it was, and bam...head shot...dropped him instantly!

He isn't huge because the squirrels here in Noba scotia don't get very big...but he's average for here and he will make a good snack!
I could've shot at least a dozen, but I'm not that hungry. Plus, I want to leave more to hunt later 
Oh...I was using 3/8" steel shot...and crappy marksman tapered tubes...I still haven't used my TBG yet because I don't have a flatband frame yet...I have everything to make one, just need to by some oak plywood which is very expensive here, and you have to buy full sheets at about $80/sheet Canadian, after tax. My wife is 4 months pregnant so spending that much on plywood wouldn't be cool...she wouldn't get it 

Anyway...I broke my slingshot/squirrel cherry!

Cooking him right now...yum!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You can put flat bands on that frame. Maybe the picture below will help. This one has the forks covered with TheraBand Red Tube, but it's not necessary, just tie to the fork. These bands are Alliance Sterling 105 rubber bands, but you can use any flatbands you have. It works great. Oops, forget, they are tied on with #64 rubber bands.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks! And yes, the pic helps...it looks simple enough...and I actually have some old TBR...I'm guessing you wrapped the forks for added grip?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting! Natural tree forks work very well with flatbands and are free.

EDIT: Also cutting boards make very good flat band shooters, are very cheap and only require cutting out and smoothing.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I have a couple of forks that I cut this summer, but they are still drying. Someone told me to use a microwave...something about 10 seconds, let cool, repeat 10-12 times. I just don't want to ruin them :/
I also have an old dresser, and the drawers have a wide large grain, but seems a little soft...it looks like a hardwood, but I can make scratches in it fairly easy with my finger nail.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

August West said:


> Nice shooting! Natural tree forks work very well with flatbands and are free.
> 
> EDIT: Also cutting boards make very good flat band shooters, are very cheap and only require cutting out and smoothing.


Oh, and thanks!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For the naturals, let one dry and use the other while it's drying..

I wrap the handles for grip, comfort and looks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations, MW!!! I think you will find hunting with a slingshot is very addictive! That squirrel is bigger than the native squirrels on Vancouver Island:

http://www.spca.bc.ca/welfare/wildlife/urban-wildlife/squirrels.html

Our native squirrel is about half the size of the eastern grey.

The eastern grey squirrel was introduced here some years ago, but seems to be concentrated in the cities ... not enough hardwood forests here to support them anywhere else. You bring down the wrath of the bambi huggers if you try to shoot one in the city. I wish there were lots in the bush, as I really like squirrel hunting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't know how this works via the forum, but I have a few extra ready-cut birch plywood board cuts (22 mm thick) and ready drilled "pinkie holes" to make my "twin-loop" slingshots lying around: I could send you one of these for free (see the image below).

Some filing work with a rasp to get the shape, lots of sand papering (!!), some wood sealant (or another finish), and you would have a very nice flat band shooter such as this one:






The birch plywood I buy here comes from the scrap wood section of a D.I.Y store, and is usually 50% cheaper than the regular price for a given size.

Now the question is how I send it to your location in N.S.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting!! Keep killing squirrels


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> I don't know how this works via the forum, but I have a few extra ready-cut birch plywood board cuts (22 mm thick) and ready drilled "pinkie holes" to make my "twin-loop" slingshots lying around: I could send you one of these for free (see the image below).
> 
> Some filing work with a rasp to get the shape, lots of sand papering (!!), some wood sealant (or another finish), and you would have a very nice flat band shooter such as this one:
> 
> ...


Wow...really? That would be amazing, and very welcomed...your generosity is much appreciated....will PM you my addy!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> I don't know how this works via the forum, but I have a few extra ready-cut birch plywood board cuts (22 mm thick) and ready drilled "pinkie holes" to make my "twin-loop" slingshots lying around: I could send you one of these for free (see the image below).
> 
> Some filing work with a rasp to get the shape, lots of sand papering (!!), some wood sealant (or another finish), and you would have a very nice flat band shooter such as this one:
> 
> ...


I tried to msg you, but it wouldn't let me send the message...no button for send...strange? Can you message me so we can work out something?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I've sent a message...have you received anything your end?


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice shootin! It dont matter what sling you shoot or band type as long as it hits hard and sails true! I just got my first squirrel today myself! Good eats haha


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> I've sent a message...have you received anything your end?


Yes, thanks...I emailed you my address. Thank you for helping me out...I only wish I could return the generosity...hopefully I will be able to after our baby is born. I am a big believer in what comes around, goes around, and your kindness wont be forgotten


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Randysavage said:


> Nice shootin! It dont matter what sling you shoot or band type as long as it hits hard and sails true! I just got my first squirrel today myself! Good eats haha


Congrats! I am addicted to squirrel hunting, now...went out this evening, just to scout, and got another...the ones here are smart. Ya have to het them with the first shot because they go straight to the top of the tree. I was lucky to get a second shot on my first one, but I out tricked him. I don't think he knew what the first shot was. Gave me a chance to circle around.

The bands I have do the trick...would like a bit more speed, though.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Randysavage said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shootin! It dont matter what sling you shoot or band type as long as it hits hard and sails true! I just got my first squirrel today myself! Good eats haha
> ...


whatever works works! If it aint broke dont fix it haha, I also love smallgame hunting squirrel. But I have went hunting also with them and have gotten a turkey with a 3\8 ammo and tbg double banded! so many uses! Im glad you share the passion I do for small game! Its fun but remember they are fun too look at sometimes too haha!


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice shot..... I have a ? I live in Dallas tx and there is a park infested with squirrel because of the pecan trees. Is it illegal to shoot them there... it's really a wooded area


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice squirell. Good shooting


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shot, man!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks TT...
I saw a big fat grey squirrel today on my lawn...I'm baiting him with sunflower seeds...got the feeder set up so I can take the shot from my kitchen window (cold here in Nova Scotia) and it's only about 20 yards away...not shooting reds anymore...they don't have enough meat on them...


----------

